# split bumpers



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

does anybody have pictures or know how to split the front bumper on a 79 lincoln mark v. i want to do it and would like some ideas, thanks


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

dont have pics but theres a few ways to do it ... one is cut the bumper... in the middle section by where the side of the grill is then cap the bumper with a peice of metal .... then use an extra grill and grill frame, flip it upside down to extand and cut to the desire size ... now the best way i seen is when the use two bumpers cut the center section on one bumper... then the other bumper you are going to use the outer bumper that wrap around the corners to weld to the first bumper center ... then send to get chromed thats a basic way of doing them


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Dec 22 2007, 01:09 AM~9506296
> *dont have pics but theres a few ways to do it ... one is cut the bumper... in the middle section by where the side of the grill is  then cap the bumper with a peice of metal  .... then use an extra grill  and grill frame,  flip it upside down to extand and cut to the desire size ... now the best way i seen is when the use two bumpers cut the center section on one bumper... then the other bumper you are going to use the outer bumper that wrap around the corners  to weld to the first bumper center ... then send to get chromed  thats a basic way of doing them
> *


I like the second way the best and I think we can do it John you just need to find a second bumper and grill


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah im going to try and find one after christmas. my grill already goes all the way down so that wont be too bad. Thanks for the suggestions :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 22 2007, 03:17 AM~9507413
> *yeah im going to try and find one after christmas.  my grill already goes all the way down so that wont be too bad. Thanks for the suggestions :biggrin:
> *


if iam not mistaking you would need an extra grill to extend ...to give it that mean look .... thats a bad ass car ...i been looking for one or atleast a 79 t bird


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i stole one of your pics bro .... and did a quick pic shop chop so you can know what iam taking about ... this is the best way to go , using two bumpers and an extra grill


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

cool i like the look :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

There's a couple different designs out there this is my favorite design by far


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Another


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

[/quote]
fuuuck yaaa!!!! do you got more pics of this car .


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

fuuuuck, thats sexxxy !!! thanks for those pics bro...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

man thats what i need there are severe ways and seeing them together helps thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 23 2007, 07:34 AM~9513187
> *man thats what i need there are severe ways and seeing them together helps thanks :biggrin:
> *


i know but when ur ready lets start cutting! or when we get some old bumbers first :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

yea best way to do it ,is using the ends of another bumper


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah im kinda leaning more to both ends of bumper than flat metal :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 25 2007, 05:25 PM~9529117
> *yeah im kinda leaning more to both ends of bumper than flat metal :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 25 2007, 05:25 PM~9529117
> *yeah im kinda leaning more to both ends of bumper than flat metal :biggrin:
> *


wat ever u wont lets start cutting :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------

